# "Best" coffee grinder??



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Greetings -
I have been searching to replace my old Braun coffee grinder (movers killed it), and thought to 'splurge' and get a burr grinder. However, many websites that provide reviews of these grinders are not flattering, especially relative to the 'cost-to-satisfaction' ratio. Would those knowledged in these grinders give me a steer? What do you like? At the moment I own only a drip coffee maker, but will also eventually get an espresso machine (suggestions greatly appreciated). thanks,


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Alton Brown's new book "Gear for you kitchen" goes into burr coffee grinders in depth. Check you library.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks for the steer Scott...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Burr grinders are not easy to clean.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The one benefit to burr grinders is that they give a uniform grind. As Suzanne says, they are difficult to clean - or if not exactly difficult, certainly a pain in the rear.

Cook's Illustrated rated grinders and detemined that the simple blade grinder works very well if you shake it while grinding. This helps to give a more uniforn grind. They are cheaper and easier to clean than burr grinders. The one thing to look out for is that the top (cover) is big enough to accommodate all the coffee in the bowl of the grinder.

I have both kinds at home and I must confess I use the burr grinder most often, especially if I am doing a fine grind for the espresso machine.

Jock


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The brass grinder used for grinding coffee to a very fine powder for middle eastern/Greek style coffee gives an excellent grind.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks all for your inputs, useful comments all! FYI, I went to baratza.com (WA based), and talked to one of their customer service reps. I was stunned when she told me that espressopeople.com (OR based) bought grinders from them, and frequently have specials. I wound up getting the Solis Maestro Conical Burr Grinder for $109 complete (Free S&H, no tax) vice $145+ S&H! Classy woman, I'm calling her back to thank her - I may just drive up and make her dinner!:chef:


----------

